# My R33 gtr vspec progression



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guy's this is going to be a progressive thread on my R33 gtr vspec, hopefully it'll turn out like my Evo one, although not end the same 
My black Evo ix progression

I've imported it through Davew and the guy's at the Gtr shop and I must say I've been highly impressed with them throughout the whole process, any questions I've had, answered in a timely fashion and anything I've asked for, they have done everything possible to make it happen...top effort guy's keep it up :thumbsup:

As for the car its currently clearing customs but here's a few pics from the advert to get us started


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Hey welcome dude, your 33 looks very nice! Love the colour of the wheels against the white colour of the car!

Nice Evo by the way


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Saifskyline said:


> Hey welcome dude, your 33 looks very nice! Love the colour of the wheels against the white colour of the car!
> 
> Nice Evo by the way


Thanks mate  yeah I wish the Evo hadn't ended the way it did  but I have all the parts, so only need a shell and I could have her back on the road


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

whats the switches mounted on to the centre console?


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

matty32 said:


> whats the switches mounted on to the centre console?


I believe they're for the suspension damping bud... if I can remember she's on tein coilovers with edfc controller...you can see the little black box on top of the front coils


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice looking 33 

Just read your whole evo thread, gutting after all that work :flame:


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

R33 GTR said:


> Nice looking 33
> 
> Just read your whole evo thread, gutting after all that work :flame:


Thanks for reading mate  yeah I couldn't actually believe how good it was underneath .... but im a great believer that everything in life happens for a reason  and if it wasn't for that I wouldn't be a GTR owner.


----------



## N1 IAN (Nov 21, 2015)

I have come from a evo 7rs I still have the evo bug they have got so much low down punch and nibble handling compared to a skyline to completely different cars to drive I would have another evo in the future.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Similar situation with me, Dings. I did a load of work on my engine, etc. but had a massive accident after some idiot dropped a load of metal shit all over the road, giving me a puncture on a bend.  My HICAS didn't help the situation either, as that could be twitchy sometimes too!  Ended up putting me in hospital for nearly 3 momths and destroyed my GTR, nearly killed me too. 

But, looking on the bright side I bought my current GTR which is better all round! Had it for just over 4 years now, and couldn't be happier with it. Same colour as yours too! Good luck with the mods, it is a slippery slope! :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dings said:


> I believe they're for the suspension damping bud... if I can remember she's on tein coilovers with edfc controller...you can see the little black box on top of the front coils


sorry , just seen the reply

no its not as your EDFC controller is mounted to the left of your steering wheel.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Red Duke said:


> Similar situation with me, Dings. I did a load of work on my engine, etc. but had a massive accident after some idiot dropped a load of metal shit all over the road, giving me a puncture on a bend.  My HICAS didn't help the situation either, as that could be twitchy sometimes too!  Ended up putting me in hospital for nearly 3 momths and destroyed my GTR, nearly killed me too.
> 
> But, looking on the bright side I bought my current GTR which is better all round! Had it for just over 4 years now, and couldn't be happier with it. Same colour as yours too! Good luck with the mods, it is a slippery slope! :chuckle:


Glad you made it out OK bud could have been worse ...lol yeah mods is always a slippery slope....il be happy with 400 awk sure whats another 100...fuk it might as well go for 600 lol something like that


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

matty32 said:


> sorry , just seen the reply
> 
> no its not as your EDFC controller is mounted to the left of your steering wheel.


You have me beat then bud...it'll be a surprise  just landed in Singapore airport today to this







Lol

They know the score


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

that advert has been outside T5 for a while


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Dings said:


> Glad you made it out OK bud could have been worse ...lol yeah mods is always a slippery slope....il be happy with 400 awk sure whats another 100...fuk it might as well go for 600 lol something like that


My GTR is [email protected], around 436 fly? Yeh, it isn't enough any more... Lol :chuckle: My plan is also for 5-600 in the future, doing other bits first though before the hunt for more power! 

:flame:


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

nice to see another GTR in ireland, whereabouts Norn Iron you feh?


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

leeK9 said:


> nice to see another GTR in ireland, whereabouts Norn Iron you feh?


Lol im actually a little worried how easily I found that to read  lmao Ballymoney mate what about you??


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Good to see another build/progress thread mate! Still gutted about your IX and couldn't believe when I read about it! Will be keeping an eye on this tho! In sure it won't be long before you have it on axle stands lol


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

Dings said:


> Lol im actually a little worried how easily I found that to read  lmao Ballymoney mate what about you??


I'm from donegal myself but i be in the old Iron a fair bit during the summer and like heading up the causeway coast roads in the 32 on days off....


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks great... can't wait to see some photos of it! I'm only 15 miles up the road in Ballymena!


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

WKZ 12 said:


> Looks great... can't wait to see some photos of it! I'm only 15 miles up the road in Ballymena!


ballymena hi.....:chuckle:


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of pics and updates guys, bust my phone for like the 10th time lol I do have a few good ones that il get up asap :bawling:


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Guess what phones sorted :bowdown1: can finally get a few more pics up :thumbsup:










Davew sent us a few pics before they undersealed her...im sure you'll agree with me that they done a fantastic job


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking great! Looks like the rear bumper needs a bit of tidying up in that last picture but underneath looking awesome


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mate that looks awesome!!! Minty fresh!! I'm sure there will be more updates coming


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Cheers guys  yeah, im basically like a big kid on the runup to Christmas atm lol


----------



## levani3d (Mar 6, 2016)

Clean job mate. Nice car


----------



## tim53uk (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice job on the underside there 

I'm more of a single piece wheel guy myself but them BBS LM's do look really good.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

tim53uk said:


> Nice job on the underside there
> 
> I'm more of a single piece wheel guy myself but them BBS LM's do look really good.


Cheers bud 

The log book arrived yesterday so not long till I get her home :runaway: getting excited lol


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

Now following this project  very good work!

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

So I now finally have my baby in my possession :runaway::runaway: ....flew over to Newcastle, met Davew outside the airport, drive over to Cairnryan and got the boat back to N.I. so a good chance to get to know her..

I can't thank Davew and the guys at the GTR SHOP enough...they proved exactly why I imported with them...fantastic, friendly and most importantly a totally honest service...top effort guys keep it up and I would recommend them to anyone :bowdown1:

After talking to Dave about the car I have now found out I have an r34 Engine and turbos so that was a nice surprise 

There is a few little detailing bits to do such as the lights (as usual) so I should have a few more updates coming soon..

As for now here's a few more pics


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

what a clinker....glad you went with the white underseal.....nothing worse than lads slapping on black underseal all over to hide bad bits.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

So took the car to an RMS (car forum) meet at kerrs tyres in Belfast on Saturday and saw two r35's anyone on here??


















Found a few nice shots of my own 

















And then this gorgeous 260Z 


















So today a took a bit of time to tidy up my lights, should have taken a better before shot but you get the idea....there's a few minor sanding marks left but I'll hit them with the buff again when I do the car


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Knew this was yours, seen the pics on rms tho couldn't get down. The White R35 is for sale on rms, username - Atomic?

Did you see Ricky's White X RS? Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Jgreer90 said:


> Knew this was yours, seen the pics on rms tho couldn't get down. The White R35 is for sale on rms, username - Atomic?
> 
> Did you see Ricky's White X RS? Wish I could have seen it.


I was hoping you would be down bud...yeah I did its a gorgeous looking machine, think I heard someone say he's selling it not 100% sure.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yea he has it up on rms (32.5k), think his 9GT is up as well. Yea had hoped to go but was at Galgorm for the weekend with the Mrs.


----------



## Rob H (Nov 28, 2015)

Lovely 33 white is best colour for them imo.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Done a few more wee bits last night and today, I had a little random dip in power just as the car was coming on boost...I put this down to sparkplugs or dirty afm's so got them out for a look....
















The sparkplugs were pretty worn I might have gotten away with regapping them but might as well replace them won't do any harm...as you can see the afm's were pretty dirty too so I give them a clean with some electrical cleaner 

I also had a problem with my horn took random notions of working so went for a look.....I thought the Japanese were good with wiring :chuckle:








Got them sorted without too much fuss  

Started giving the car a good claying with some 3m clay and dodo juice born slippy....hopefully get that finished and buffed at the weekend, hoping I will have some nice pics to come


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Watching this with interest. Love the R33.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Had the car out for a run after fitting the new sparkplugs NGK PFR6A-11 gapped to .8mm and cleaning the afm's, made a huge difference feels and runs soo much better 

I've managed to get a pretty much the whole car clay bar'd and it's looking alot better for it, there's still a pretty grubby bit round the spoiler so I may take it off to get at it 

After giving the car a good power washing to remove the clay lube I discovered a little water an some surface rust forming in the boot floor 









After the evo and seeing this I've come to the conclusion that the Japanese are sh*te at applying seam sealer :chuckle: im really trying to resist removing all this resealing it and painting the floor white :runaway: 

I believe the culprit is the usual rear light seal...soooo lights out  

















I'm finding it quite amusing that in just over the week ive had the car I've had it in more bits than enough :runaway: lol


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

I re-sealed mine, bit of a crap job getting the old gunk off but was bugging me.


----------



## James_W (Feb 7, 2016)

I think re-sealing the rear lights is a job I'll be doing to mine in the not to distant future. 

Car looks good in white :thumbsup:


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

If you're going to do a job, might as well do it right in the first place. Resealing it all will be for the best. 
That black sealant is horrible stuff but not as horrible as rust.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the comments guy's  im thinking of resealing them with white tigerseal, that should ensure that water never makes it in again :thumbsup:


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

Good effort fella, lovely looking car and it's going to look even better by the time you're done with it!


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Cleaned up  scrapped the largest amount of it off with a plastic card and the a touch of petrol on an old microfiber sorted the rest, then washed to remove any petrol residue


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks nice & clean now.


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

nice!

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## James_W (Feb 7, 2016)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice job. I used some plumbers water proof stuff to seal them. Done the job.

If I have to do it again hopefully this stuff isn't as messy


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

Dings said:


> Thanks for the comments guy's  im thinking of resealing them with white tigerseal, that should ensure that water never makes it in again :thumbsup:


Actually, don't count on that - my friend Jamie's done that to the back of his Sil80 and now he can't get the lights out easily but the water still gets in. 

Fingers crossed you have more luck than he does!


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

imprinted said:


> Actually, don't count on that - my friend Jamie's done that to the back of his Sil80 and now he can't get the lights out easily but the water still gets in.
> 
> Fingers crossed you have more luck than he does!


Funny that's my only worry when tigerseal seal firms up its a little bitch to move :runaway: 

I find the light mounting very strange, why the need for the big monstrous hole  Surely they could have had it solid and had the wiring loom coming through a grommet


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

That's why I used this plumbers stuff. Plumbers gold or something like that.


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

Dings said:


> Funny that's my only worry when tigerseal seal firms up its a little bitch to move :runaway:
> 
> I find the light mounting very strange, why the need for the big monstrous hole  Surely they could have had it solid and had the wiring loom coming through a grommet


Ha! That would have been sensible, it'll never take off! :chuckle:


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice job on the rear lights, I would stick with well placed OEM type sealant personally, as anything else is an unknown should you ever need to remove again. Don't forget to check the seal on the panels above too, that where my old car was leaking from.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Alex C said:


> Nice job on the rear lights, I would stick with well placed OEM type sealant personally, as anything else is an unknown should you ever need to remove again. Don't forget to check the seal on the panels above too, that where my old car was leaking from.


Cheers mate  Yeah I was looking at that bit would probably be best to lift off the boot if I do it, think ill do it while im at it save doing it again :thumbsup:....I have to admit it's pretty good, there was really only the bit at the light and a little drip at the bottom of the boot seal


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Nice work, its looking good.


----------



## Nelis7 (Apr 13, 2016)

Very nice work, looks allmost new now.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

subscribed  what do you use to renew the sealing on the rear lights?


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

andreasgtr said:


> subscribed  what do you use to renew the sealing on the rear lights?


I was considering using tigerseal bud as iv had good results with it in the past but it could pose a problem if I ever needed to take them out again....might use a white butyl sealant as it would be nearly identical to the oem sealant :thumbsup:


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Dings said:


> *I find the light mounting very strange, why the need for the big monstrous hole*  Surely they could have had it solid and had the wiring loom coming through a grommet


Naaahh, ...it's weight saving Dings. 

Less metal = more mental.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

GMballistic said:


> Naaahh, ...it's weight saving Dings.
> 
> Less metal = more mental.


Lmao :chuckle: let's cut out all the interior panels :clap: lol


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Never looked at he rear lights in an R33, but I think the hole is so you can change the bulbs should they blow, without having to remove the cluster.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Making progress  just a little more to tidy up and we'll be ready to paint 

















Forgive the rashness of this :chuckle: but basically everything below the line will be white  keep trying to tell myself it doesn't matter you won't see it but car ocd is kicking my ass :runaway:


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

You'll never see it on a daily basis but you'll know it's there so can't blame you for wanting to do a good job first time around.  

I know I would.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Great work mate! Steaming ahead! Love your attention to detail.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

I ordered Leds to do the cluster and gauges and first set come today...I followed alex's how to guide, it was a great help and a good write up :thumbsup:









The lighting wasn't too bad before to be honest:









But you can see the difference , thankfully they weren't exceedingly bright, was a little worried about that tbh









As the Leds fit the sidelights I ordered a few extra for them....they were a little long and made contact with the lense and wouldn't lock in so I improvised :clap:









And jobs a goodun :thumbsup:









Darker shot









I have a set of xenon lenses out of the evo I might eventually try and install in the headlights although I like the two rectangular shaped lenses atm, maybe just some better bulbs :thumbsup:


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Took the spoiler off today, that was by no means an easy task...did they think godzilla was going to lift it by the tail :chuckle:....I took a thin chisel and nipped the heads off them two stupid white clips closest to the back window..didn't want to risk damaging the spoiler :nervous:

You can see why I wanted to clean underneath it 









My epoxy primer arrived and a tin of wax oil









The two little cavities in the rear quarter pannel (inside the boot) have a surface rust appearing, once again nothing serious, so the plan is to rub it down with a scuff pad and cover with wax oil to prevent any further rust appearing
Passenger side:









Drivers side:









Got a pair of fake apexi universal filters off fleabay for 30 quid...they're quite good copies and will do the job for now, need to get a little adapter plate made up to get them to fit the stock afm's


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

Good work!!

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Bit better looking 









Going to give the top of the boot a touch with epoxy too 
Before cleaning:









Prepped:









Off this week so hopefully I'll be able to put a bit of a push on this


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

How do you remove the seam sealer? Hammer and chisel?


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Jags said:


> How do you remove the seam sealer? Hammer and chisel?


Yeah bud just sharpened up a chisel and you can push through it , I think it is just down to the age of it, it has become weak. The stuff on the evo was very similar although alot harder to remove, about 10 year's difference between the two 

Thankfully I haven't required the hammer yet :thumbsup: although I did think I was going to have to use it the other day to remove that ****in spoiler :chuckle:


----------



## Nelis7 (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice work! Comming together nicely!


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Got the epoxy primer on today...turned out alright 
First coat looked a little ropey...probably should have thinned it but it was reasonably workable without it









End result, happy enough:


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Tigerseal on and we're done  a little rough around the edges but it should do the job, paid special attention to ensure that it couldn't trap water anywhere :thumbsup:


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

So I coated the inner parts of the boot today with the dinitrol and as I was extracting the hose it slipped and my nice clean white boot floor is now speckled brown :runaway: what a silly **** :chuckle: 

On a brighter note I put my rear lights back in...I used deckaseal 8936 its mainly used for caravans 








It's really nice to work with and very clean, there's a few videos on YouTube that show a little more about it, if it doesn't work it should be easy enough remove 

Applied a good amount around the top:









Also made a start on buffing the car, it's not in the worst shape but im going for a 2 stage Polish using Maguires 105 and 205 using a das6 pro then il apply chemical guys jetseal 109 

Got about half of the 105 done + remembered to give the headlight another hit :thumbsup:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Your doing a flawless job! Keep going .


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Excellent work and your attention to detail is commendable.  


Honestly though & this is just imo so no offence intended but I would ditch those fake "Apexi" eBay filters or at least think about returning them for a refund. 
I mean the filters are there (as you know) for filtering out cr*p to stop it entering your engine combustion chambers and potentially causing damage.
If those fake filters don't do the job properly then you could be letting yourself in for problems further down the line. 

Granted genuine Apexi filters would have set you back at least double what you paid for those two but with the worst case scenario how much would an engine rebuild cost on the R33's RB26 engine?

I know when I had one done on a my96 JDM Impreza WRX it was about £4.5K around 8 years ago so I'm guessing the RB26 would be at least £5K minimum. 

Just food for thought.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the comments bud ... No no offence taken atall, the input is much appreciated  

I have been thinking the same myself to be honest...I don't doubt the quality of the filter /paper it looks decent quality...it's whether all the pleats actually go all the way into the resin at the top and bottom of the filter...like even if one doesn't it poses too big a risk to put it on... At least il have a adapter plate to use on a genuine one :thumbsup:


----------



## GMballistic (Apr 17, 2016)

Better safe than sorry Dings.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Got the 2nd buff finished yesterday


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Finally got it outside


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

I discovered a little weep today :bawling: nothing serious (touch wood) only a droplet of oil hanging off the undertray...would I be right in believing that it's the front crank seal?? Kinda shitty pics but you get the idea









You can't really tell from this pic but the block seems dry above the pulleys so I don't think its coming from anywhere on the head...im going to have to get her on the stands to have a good look (need a bigger garage :runaway









On a slightly better note I seem to have successfully carried out the indicator stalk mod so both lights stay on at full beam  just a used a little blob of solder over the little gaps :thumbsup:









My next plans are to paint the front mesh (as they're looking abit sorry for themselves), get and install a hicas eliminator kit (don't trust any rear car input after the evo malarkey...pussy ) and possibly some form of apexi filter, either pannel or pods


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Hats off to you, Dings! I've not been on the forum much lately, but had to log in to say, "great work!"  I wish my white GTR was as clean as yours, lol. It was once, but no garage and a cover over winter mean it needs a damn good polish. Hoping to get my DAS6 Pro out on it on Monday, with some Sonax that came with it. Only had it 15 months, but never used it!  I've washed and polished it with my Zymol stuff, but needs a good polish with a machine. I'm a little nervous about doing it though, might practice on my Mazda 6 first! Haha

I'm going to do my rear seams too, as I had my lights done recently, the leak is now coming from the seams by the boot! So annoying, I may well do the whole lot as you've done, it looks brilliant!


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Red Duke said:


> Hats off to you, Dings! I've not been on the forum much lately, but had to log in to say, "great work!"


Thanks for the kind comments bud very much appreciated 

I take my garage for granted sometimes as it's so small but like you say great for protecting the car from the elements....you'll be fine with the das6, they're pretty safe to work with tbh, you'd have to do something pretty mad to cause any damage :runaway:

Hopefully I'll have some updates next week, the weather's been pretty good over here  and it's kinda hard to motivate yourself to go into the garage on a sunny day


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

wow keep up the amazing work, Its great to see a nice car being taken to the next level and beyond. Love it!!!


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Right managed to get some time to have a look about the oil leak, so everything out / off









The culprit....pretty sure this was the problem, the seal wasn't cracked or split but it was quite hard so it's being replaced anyway, there was also a dribble of fresh oil on the lip below it so the signs are good

















So the seal is ordered and also had a delivery


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Great job on finding the leak. No time wasted. Any reason your locking the Hicas out?


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Really don't like the way the back of the car feels bud, if I had to describe it I would say slightly floaty...more so around 50mph

It makes me abit nervous after what happened with the evo :runaway:


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Finally got everything back together  so seized the opportunity of a fine evening, and went for a random drive with the other half....took some pics on the way 

































I have the car entered in car cultures jap show at the titanic quarter in Belfast on the 10th of July if anyone is there or sees the car feel free to stop by for a chat, always glad to meet new faces


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Finally got a set of apexi filters...a big thanks to the guys at JDM Autolink for their fast and efficient service.







I plan to make some kind of cold air feed to them and possibly a heat shield to help keep cold air circulating around them, but thats some distance away yet...might also bead blast the pipes to the filters so they match the intake pipe 

I decided to try and clean / tidy up the underside of my bonnet...








As you can see it was pretty stinking looking, but here's where im at now  im undecided whether to put the heat shield back, as in my opinion I think it looks way better without it









I also got a viscose fan off the guys at the Moff Shop as mine is cracked stupid, I'll get a few pics up when I get the old one out...as expected it arrived in great shape and well packaged, so a big thanks to them :thumbsup:

Finally I got some Qm1 touch up paint mixed up at my local paints and components, its a very good match so I'll try and get some before and afters on the worst areas, so stay posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

Your car looks very similar to mine except you have the 18" lm's where as mine are only 17's so I'm a bit jealous lol. 
Your attention to detail is top notch and just what I plan to do to mine. How did you clean the underside of the Bonnet so well and what did you use as that's my job for this week?

Snap


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

holy crap bud that's scary :runaway: lol 

I used some por15 degreaser I had lying around, agitated with a detailing brush, applied a little more then wiped off with a microfiber....there's still some crap on it that you cant see in the pic but im hoping a clay bar will take it off, either that or a touch of t-cut


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

I remember Dave importing yours and thinking I had seen one like mine somewhere then came across your thread. As much as I love the lm's I'm changing them soon for some 18 enkei rpf01's so it will look a bit different to yours then lol.

I started doing mine with cutting compound but it's painfully slow and it's not getting the areas behind the double skin. It's playing havoc with my ocd and I was hoping I could find some kind of miracle spray to remove it! I will try some of that degreaser you used.

Keep up the good work, look forward to see any further work you do on her.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

My front grill was bothering me








It probably wouldn't bother some people but was driving me crazy :runaway:

So for those of you who haven't figured out im fukin nuts, this video might seal the deal 
How to remove the plastic :flame:
https://youtu.be/zxdyoWoCwJE

Lol after this I hit it with the sand blaster 









And after 2 light coats of primer 









Going to leave it to cure tonight and I'll paint it tomorrow at some point


----------



## AKGTR (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks amazing


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Very pleased with the way this turned out 









Kinda hard to get a pic of but you get the idea


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Few more little things tidied up tonight  
Before:








After:









I was in that big a hurry I forgot to take a before of the exhaust  twat...I think there's some pics of it earlier in the thread
Anyway brushed on some auto smart Ali shine to get rid of the grime then polished with meguires nxt metal Polish

















Definitely a big difference


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

I wish I got half the time you do to work on the car lol. I need to get rid of those clear plastic bits on mine this weekend, they have gone the same as yours. What are they even for?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

They're to protect the paint. Over time the rubber seal on the door rubs on that area and takes the paint off, it can then start to rust a bit


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

I will get some more made up then when I've removed mine, cheers


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Danny33gtr said:


> I wish I got half the time you do to work on the car lol.


one of the benefits of my job is I work 6am to 1.30 in the summer so plenty of time to work on her  but you want to be driving it in the summer not dismantling :chuckle:


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Got some great pictures at the show today  hard work looks like it's paying off









































Car got it first soaking on the way home :bawling: on a plus shot it showed some nice water beading


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Also saw these beauties :bowdown1:


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

It looked great today mate! 

I had a good look round it and it was one of the nicest there! Regretted not bringing my R33 in the end but just couldn't be arsed driving it up in the rain lol.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Dings said:


> Very pleased with the way this turned out
> Kinda hard to get a pic of but you get the idea


would be interesting how you removed the washers from the plastic nipples holding the grille in place. I didn't dare to pull them off because I was too afraid to break them off.


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

WKZ 12 said:


> It looked great today mate!
> 
> I had a good look round it and it was one of the nicest there! Regretted not bringing my R33 in the end but just couldn't be arsed driving it up in the rain lol.


Thanks very much mate  was I not about when you saw her? (probably sleeping, I dosed off a time or two :chuckle...I was lucky enough to get up dry but soaked on the way home :bawling:....we'll have to try and get a few gathered up for a meet sometime


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

andreasgtr said:


> would be interesting how you removed the washers from the plastic nipples holding the grille in place. I didn't dare to pull them off because I was too afraid to break them off.


I used a dremel with a cutting disk bud and just cut the little washer off (same as yourself I didn't fancy breaking the plastic posts) ....then just bought new washers off eBay


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Got a few more pics back from the show :GrowUp: lol


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Finally got round to getting my viscose fan changed...got one off the guy's at the Moff Shop for a fantastic price :thumbsup:
As you can see mine had three worryingly large cracks 

























The viscose unit itself was in good shape so I'll hold on to it









Also botched on a set of clear side indicators that took alot of modifying to fit, but I like the look of them  

















Took about a million photos trying to get this c**t :chuckle:


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

seen the car up at JCC....real tidy car fair play.

one thing i did notice was the headlights looked brand new lol


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

leeK9 said:


> seen the car up at JCC....real tidy car fair play.
> 
> one thing i did notice was the headlights looked brand new lol


Thanks bud ...lol yeah all my buffing at them paid off :chuckle: only thing is under the drivers side needs a touch of black seems to be flaking a little


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

So finally got round to fitting the hicas eliminator kit and it turned out to be the pain in the ass I knew it was going to be :bawling:

Initially I thought I could do it without removing the hubs etc..
I was doing quite well as I managed to get everything disconnected and the steering rack out, then it came to the ball joints and then the fun started :flame:... 

First I thought I'll just press them out with a socket and a G clamp. Nope 

Next ground the ball joints down flush with the hub and tried the G clamp again. Nope 

Tried heating then G clamp. Nope 

Heated then air chisel :chuckle: Nope 

At this point I realised the hubs had to come off 

Next problem hub nut...the bugger was going to put up a fight... It took a 1" drive breaker bar, about a 5ft pipe for leverage and my mechanic mate Paul (probably 12 stone) standing bouncing on the end of it before it gave way :runaway:

Thought that was the worst of it over. Wrong 

Drive shafts were seized solid into the hubs :bawling: by this stage I had sold the car about 6 times in my head :chuckle: lol

So i improvised

















So I took everything up to Paul's garage to use his hydraulic press... We pressed out the remainder of the ball joints and the drive shafts which took a stupid amount of pressure, I think its safe to say that they had never been removed before.

I decided while we were here I'd just replace the other bushings in the hub...i just used the Driftworks poly bushes  









So after all that everything is back in position just waiting to be torqued up :bowdown1: then I'll take her for a lazer wheel alignment to get everything as it should be


----------



## Leander112 (Jul 18, 2016)

Working on your car is a lot of fun innit?


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Leander112 said:


> Working on your car is a lot of fun innit?


Aww don't talk... Its great and very satisfying when everything does what its supposed to ....although winning after a long battle feels better :chuckle:


----------



## AlexF_R33 (Jul 19, 2016)

car looks lovely mate, what did you use to buff your headlights?


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

AlexF_R33 said:


> car looks lovely mate, what did you use to buff your headlights?


Cheers bud  meguires 105 compound with a maroon meguires pad followed up with a black pad and 205 compound on a das6 pro polisher :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexF_R33 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dings said:


> Cheers bud  meguires 105 compound with a maroon meguires pad followed up with a black pad and 205 compound on a das6 pro polisher :thumbsup:


much appreciated :bowdown1:


----------



## Timmy90 (Aug 29, 2016)

nice and clean car you got, and the wheels just fits perfect against that white body


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

wow! she's looking absolutely awesome


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

This post isn't as progressive as I would like :runaway: lol 

I had a change of heart on my indicators  didn't like the fact they didn't have the rubber bit between them and the body so changed to these

























My battery also decided to leak the dirty little bitch :flame: ruined my nice white boot :bawling: so naturally I had to paint it again 









Also had to fix this  









So hit with the sand blaster as usual 









Primed and hopefully be painted tomorrow ...will be putting in a sealed battery so there is less chance of this happening again


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Turned out quite well


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Got a slightly bigger battery today, just a nice size as far as im concerned 









Changed my terminals to quick release ones as well because why not :chuckle:









Ahh much happier seeing this :bowdown1: might trim down that earthing cable :thumbsup:


----------



## Endless86 (May 19, 2016)

the good thing is, that you have seen it before you get some holes in the car body


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

So finally got myself a set of clear indicators :clap: (about time)









Then I done like Sam (samgtr) and tore the insides out of them as I think they look soo good totally clear..I know you follow my thread so thanks for the idea bud :bowdown1:

I'll either get some silvertech bulbs or mist a bit of primer over a set of orange one's, which ever blends in best with the backing plastic of the indicator


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Great job on the indicators:thumbsup:

Works a treat, and i used some silver bulbs.

I have to say i love the attention to detail on your work so far. Makes the car that little more special and unique


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

They will finish it off nicely, the orange indicators make the car look so dated.


----------



## R33GTRJohny1981 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi mate, I'm new to all this forum thing so unsure how it all works yet! lol just want to say your car looks mega! :bowdown1:


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

R33GTRJohny1981 said:


> Hi mate, I'm new to all this forum thing so unsure how it all works yet! lol just want to say your car looks mega! :bowdown1:


Thanks bud and welcome to the forum


----------



## Dings (Oct 8, 2015)

Right guys seeing as photobucket screwed us over i have created an instagram page dedicated to the car... Follow @ni.r33gtr for more updates :thumbsup:


----------



## elkerimo (Jul 28, 2014)

Wicked build mate! Enjoyed it... Keep up the good work!


----------



## Svare (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice work! I got the same battery in my R33


----------

